# Is this ok?



## Rink (Aug 5, 2015)

Sorry for the rubbish title - I couldn't think what to put there.

I was browsing Google Images for small pigeon loft ideas, and I came across this:

Pigeon Trap Melbourne

Is it ok to have the "open" area underneath the enclosed nesting area like that? Would pigeons be happy to drop down to access it?

I was thinking that a variation on that design might work for me. The first thing that comes to mind is to have the wire cage lifted off the ground slightly, and I wouldn't need such a giant "housing" area. I'd also be worried about young pigeons dropping and hurting themselves.

But at the minute, I was just interested in the basic idea of the design.

Cheers.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't think so. What good would it be under the loft? They need sunshine for vitamin D3, to be able to utilize the calcium they get. Don't think they would get much sun under there, and no, I don't think they would like dropping down there for their food and water.


----------



## Rink (Aug 5, 2015)

That sounds sensible - seems likely to be a bad idea in that respect.

And in fairness to Melbourne, I'm not entirely sure whether that photo actually does show a caged pigeon area underneath. I didn't really look - it just gave me an idea. Could just be fencing to stop people/critters crawling under the house.

Cheers Jay.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well they did have water dishes or something under there, but I think they were for wild or ferals that would be outside flying anyway.


----------

